# meine eMail Adresse zwei mal?



## painsucker (17 September 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine Frage. Es ist doch eigentlich nicht möglich das eine eMail Adresse 2 mal vergeben wird oder?
Ich bekomme seit längerer Zeit eMails von eurehomepage.eu oder so und ich soll irgendwas bezahlen. Allerding werde ich da mit Mario Schaller angeschrieben. Ich habe natürlich nicht darauf reagiert. Heute habe ich mal bei Google folgendes eingegeben:
Mario Schaller, GMX und meine eMail adresse
ich komme dann auf eine Seite die nennt sich Phistank und da steht tatsächlich meine eMail adresse aber die Hausadresse von Mario Schaller.
Was hat das zu bedeuten?


----------



## Reducal (17 September 2009)

*AW: meine eMail Adresse zwei mal?*



painsucker schrieb:


> Was hat das zu bedeuten?


Deine eMail-Addi gibt es natürlich nur einmal! Irgendwo wurde allerdings mal ein Datensatz angelegt mit M. S. und dieser eMailadresse und diese Daten sind nun frei im Netz. Wo der Satz auf Goggle her kommt, kann nur spekuliert werden aber bei eurehomepage.eu hat sich wahrscheinlich jemand mit dem Namen M. S. und deiner Addi angemeldet, so dass du nun die Zahlungsaufforderung per eMail bekommst. Der wahre Rechnungsempfänger bist du aber nicht, da du nicht M. S. bist. Wie das Problem hier zu Stande kam kann letztlich auch nur geraten werden. Da käme zum einen die absichtliche Falscheingabe von Daten in Betracht, andererseits aber auch ein Schreibfehler.


----------



## johinos (17 September 2009)

*AW: meine eMail Adresse zwei mal?*

eurehomepage.eu registriert Domains, ist niederländischer Anbieter. Offensichtlich wurden hier die Daten für die Registrierung einer Domain missbraucht. Wie z. B. bei der Packstation-Phishingseite service-dhl.info: PhishTank > Details on suspected phish #704424

Das war aber schon im Mai, ist offline.


----------



## homer_vs_you (17 September 2009)

*AW: meine eMail Adresse zwei mal?*

meiner Meinung nach ist es GENERELL nicht möglich das deine adresse "geklont" wurde.Ich finde das ist einfach nur assozial(!)wenn man die E-mail adresse eines anderen nutzt,nur um selbst fürs erste keine kosten zu haben.

Jedoch werden wahrscheinlich bei guten beweisen eines Missbrauchs Strafen durch geführt!!

Wende dich an einen Menschen den du kennst(im real life)und erklähre im deine situation.Wenn man die IP.von diesem M.S. herausfindet,kann man auch was machen. :kick:


----------



## painsucker (18 September 2009)

*AW: meine eMail Adresse zwei mal?*

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten.
Ich habe mich jetzt erstmal mit eurehomepage in Verbindung gesetzt, mal sehen was raus kommt. Zur Not hab ich ja noch die Postanschrift von Mario Schaller ^^


----------



## Reducal (18 September 2009)

*AW: meine eMail Adresse zwei mal?*



homer_vs_you schrieb:


> Wenn man die IP.von diesem M.S. herausfindet,kann man auch was machen.


Denkste! Eine IP von einem niederländischen Unternehmen lässt sich nicht mal über die Schwedische Initiative verfolgen. Außerdem hat der Holländer das Problem, nicht painsucker. Denn dem entgeht nun sein Gewinn und painsucker kann sich ruhigen Gewissens zurück lehnen und die Sache aussitzen - der hat ja nichts bestellt.


----------



## painsucker (18 September 2009)

*AW: meine eMail Adresse zwei mal?*

Hi hier ist die Antwort von eurehomepage:


> Lieber xxxx,
> 
> den Account von Mario Schaller haben wir wegen Betrugsversuches blockiert. Sie
> dürfen die erhaltenen Zahlungserinnerungen ignorieren, Sie werden keine
> ...


ich habe die kopie an das Inkassobüro geschickt


----------



## homer_vs_you (18 September 2009)

*AW: meine eMail Adresse zwei mal?*



painsucker schrieb:


> dann können wir
> der Polizei auf Anfrage die IP-Adresse mitteilen von welcher aus der
> Domainname registriert wurde.


 
na also klappt doch!! ;D


----------



## johinos (18 September 2009)

*AW: meine eMail Adresse zwei mal?*



			
				eurehomepage schrieb:
			
		

> Was Sie tun können, ist bei der Polizei  Anzeige zu erstatten wegen Missbrauchs Ihrer E-Mail-Adresse.


Das solltest Du auch tun! Dieser "Missbrauch Ihrer E-Mail-Adresse" heißt Betrug gem. § 263 StGB und Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten gem. § 269 StGB, damit bist Du auch Geschädigter. 

Berichte bitte, was rausgekommen ist. Du hast einen Anspruch darauf, das Ergebnis zu erfahren! Also aufnehmen lassen "Ich möchte vom Ergebnis des Ermittlungsverfahrens informiert werden." Bin gespannt, ob die Ermittler hier was tun, gehen täte es schon...


----------



## painsucker (19 September 2009)

*AW: meine eMail Adresse zwei mal?*

So war vorhin auf dem revier und habs zur Anzeige gebracht.
StGB § 263a Computerbetrug
Die leiten das dann an die Staatsanwaltschaft weiter und die schreibt mich dann an was rausgekommen ist. Mal sehen wie lange das dauert.


----------



## johinos (19 September 2009)

*AW: meine eMail Adresse zwei mal?*

Kann auch Computerbetrug gem. § 263a StGB sein. Ist davon abhängig, ob sich bei eurehomepage.de ein richtiger Mensch die Neuregistrierungen anschaut und von Hand freischaltet (dann Betrug), oder ob das vollautomatisiert durchläuft (dann Computerbetrug).



painsucker schrieb:


> Die leiten das dann an die Staatsanwaltschaft weiter und die schreibt mich dann an was rausgekommen ist. Mal sehen wie lange das dauert.


Das Angebot von eurehomepage.de annehmen und selbst dort nachfragen wollten sie nicht? 

Du hast sicher eine Anzeigenbestätigung erhalten, mit Adresse und Aktenzeichen. Du könntest das (eingescannt oder Fax) an eurohompage.de senden und bitten, die vorhandenen Daten selbst direkt an die sachbearbeitende Polizeidienststelle zu senden. Die dürfen das, denn die sind schließlich geschädigt.


----------



## painsucker (19 September 2009)

*AW: meine eMail Adresse zwei mal?*

Naja mit den Ermittlungen haben die ja noch nicht begonnen. der hat heut nur erstmal meine Anzeige aufgenommen. Wie Sie dann vorgehen in Ihrer Ermittlung weiß ich nicht. Ich habe denen ja meinen E-Mail Verkehr ausgedruckt und die haben sich das kopiert. Außerdem die Phishtank seite wo die Adressdaten von M. Schaller stehen. Also so viel Arbeit haben die bei Ihren Ermittlungen ja eigentlich nicht mehr ^^


----------



## Reducal (19 September 2009)

*AW: meine eMail Adresse zwei mal?*

@ Johinos und alle anderen, die das interessiert, erinnere ich auch mal daran:



			
				 Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Speicherung und Herausgabe von Verkehrsdaten richten sich einige Internet Service Provider (ISP) strikt nach den gesetzlichen Vorschriften (§§ 113a,113b TKG). Bei der Anwendung von Vorschriften sind zusätzlich die Beschlüsse des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes (BVerfG) vom 11.03.2008, 28.10.2008 und 22.04.2009 (Az. 1BvR 256/08 maßgeblich. Das BVerfG hat im Wege der einstweiligen Anordnung, bis zur abschließenden Entscheidung über mehrere Verfassungsbeschwerden, festgelegt, dass TK-Anbieter Verkehrsdaten ihrer Endnutzer zwar speichern dürfen (§ 113a TKG), das Suchergebnis der Strafverfolgungsbehörde jedoch nur dann unverzüglich mitzuteilen ist, wenn in der Anordnung des Abrufs (§ 100g Abs. 2 StPO in Verbindung mit § 100b Abs. 1 und 2 StPO) aufgeführt ist, dass er eine bestimmte Straftat nach § 100a Abs. 2 StPO zum Gegenstand hat und dass die Voraussetzungen des § 100a Abs. 1 StPO vorliegen. Das BVerfG hat in seinen Beschlüssen zum § 113b TKG ausgeführt: "Zu anderen Zwecken, als einem behördlichen Abruf, darf der bevorratete Datenbestand - mit Ausnahme der Vorbereitung einer manuellen Bestandsdatenauskunft nach § 113 TKG - nicht genutzt werden."
> 
> Da die Verbindungsdaten (IP-Adresse und Zeitstempel) ausschließlich im Rahmen der Vorratsdatenspeicherung erhoben werden und damit vollständig unter § 113a TKG fallen, fällt das Speichern der IP-Adressen in den Bereich der Verkehrsdaten, die aber nach § 113b TKG zur Vorbereitung der Auskunft über Bestandsdaten genutzt werden sollen. Laut BVerfG ist die Übermittlung und Nutzung der nach § 113a TKG erhobenen Verkehrsdaten zu Strafverfolgungszwecken allerdings beschränkt auf Fälle der schweren Straftaten nach § 100a StPO. Zusätzlich bestimmt der Beschluss des BVerfG (Ziffer 2) vom 28.10.2008, dass gemäß § 113b des TKG erhobenen Daten nur dann an die ersuchende Behörde zu übermitteln sind, wenn gemäß der Anordnung des Abrufs die Voraussetzungen der die Behörde zum Abruf der Verkehrsdaten ermächtigenden Rechtsnormen vorliegen und ihr Abruf zur Abwehr einer dringen Gefahr für Leib, Leben oder Freiheit einer Person, für den Bestand oder die Sicherheit des Bundes oder eines Landes oder zur Abwehr einer gemeinen Gefahr erforderlich ist. In allen anderen Fällen würde der ISP das Fernmeldegeheimnis (§ 88 TKG) verletzen, wenn Verkehrsdaten übermittelt und damit offenbart würden. Einem Vorgang bei der Polizei oder StA (z. B. bei Filesharing- oder einfach gelagerten Betrugsfällen) kann in der Regel nicht entnommen werden, dass die vom BVerfG angeordneten Voraussetzungen für eine Übermittlung der erforderlichen Datensätze vorliegen. Somit entfällt i. d. R. die Grundlage für eine gerichtsverwertbare Auskunft des Datensatzes durch den ISP und damit auch die Rechtmäßigkeit der Anfrage durch die Strafverfolgungsbehörden. Dreh- und Angelpunkt ist die Art der Speicherung des Datensatzes, da die Vorratsdatenspeicherung eben nur zu dem besonders eingeschränkten Zweck eingeführt wurde.


----------

